# Big Strava/Sufferfest this weekend...Anyone in?



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I just joined Strava and I finally know what I'm missing.  I joined this weekends sufferfest challenge. Not to bad really but it will get me out and ride a bit more. HAHA . What one does for a computer badge. LOL.
4 hours of riding over 2 days. I should be able to knock it off Sat. then 2 more Sunday. Getee Up doggies....

evs(have a great weekend riding ya'll)


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Strava can be addicting, it depends on your personality type. Personally, I like the plain ol' how many Km's can you ride this month? challenges. If I see that a buddy who I ride with on the weekend did a 30m ride, you can be sure I'm out there putting up 35 miles. 

Do you have a premium subscription? I'm not sure if this is open to all or just premium members. They say they have no way of quantifying it - probably because they can't limit it to people with a HR strapped on - but... they could have just asked of you to put up four hours of sufferer scores of 80 and above (Z3-Z4 rides).

I was on the bike for a routine 3.5 hours yesterday.. so this challenge - without HR - is really somewhat half baked


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm signed up for the badge and I'll be suffering tomorrow - my early morning start for the 110mile loop will likely be with rain.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*No, right now it's only the free one.*

I'm still checking it out and getting familiar with the site. It's open to all. Yeah, I'm pretty sure anyone here can do it with ease, but for someone just getting in to riding, it should be a good thing. I have an old V3 Cateye HR monitor. I think I need a new setup to use with Strava so I can record HR ect... if I get a premium membership. I'd like to get a sticker of that Sufferlandria one. HAHA. I'll have to check out the challenges section and see what's up. Any other cool things I'm missing?
Have fun out there.



Do you have a premium subscription?


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

*The Sufferefest* would be hard if you had to do it with Sufferfest videos at the proper suffer levels. Four hours on a bike over two days is not all that much. 

*The Rapha Rising* challenge, to me, that seems hard 8800M (28871ft) in 9 days. I would have to take some vacation days to have the time to complete that and a Strava Challenge aint worth vacation days. 

*A cautionary note about strava challenges.* It is easy to get into a competition with your friends and find yourself in trouble in other areas of your life or training, all for a digital trophy or the chance to buy a t-shirt. Balance is the key.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

evs said:


> Any other cool things I'm missing?
> Do you have a premium subscription?


I got a premium two days ago. I figured for a cup of coffee and a croissant I can poke around premium features during the summer (which is really where I do the bulk of my miles).

Other cool things?

Strava Global Heatmap - Strava Global Heatmap
allows you to see where others are riding...i.e. which roads are passable and used for cycling and how frequently. 

With premium you can have your own personal heatmap, which shows where you ride often. Meh.

You want something cool? THIS IS COOL! A fellow RBR member just posted a link to this last week... it sucks in all your strava info and presents it in various interesting graphical ways. Welcome to VeloViewer!
It's free and very fun to explore.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Done! 103.5 @ 17mph, 6 hours solo with rain and wet roads.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

this challenge is a bit messed up... did 30min on a trainer and got 76% complete


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice, I like riding in the rain for short distances. But when my shoes get soaked it's no fun. I've never done 100 solo. Are you pro? Well now we have our badge. HAHA woopee.  BUT did you suffer? I only did a paltry 54 miles with a nice 10% climb 10 miles from home. I thought I was going to cramp on that one.  Good riding.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

the Veloviewer is pretty cool. Thanks for the hit. A lot of cool charts and graphs that strava doesn't have.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Not to pro, not even close, I did suffer not being able to see because of wet goggles and had damp hands that looked like raisins when done. Shoes actually stayed pretty dry, probably because I had my full fender bike out for this one. Overall not as bad as I thought it might be, I didn't push the pace so came back pretty comfortable from a training load standpoint, still taking my rest day tomorrow though!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Dang, was it raining the whole ride? Good stuff. I took a coffee break on my ride and the total overall time went over 4 hours so I'm feeling guilty that my ride time was inder 4 so Im going to go out for an easy ride tomorrow.


----------

